
Executive Dysfunction - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/Keiradeer/status/1085170589810200576
======
DyslexicAtheist
also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_dysfunction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_dysfunction)

